# Alphacool eisbaer 240 LT



## McKing (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Leute,
habe mein System von Intel auf AMD umgestellt.
Habe den Eisbär nun auf nem 3700x.
Die Temperatur ist aber im Gegensatz zu Intel einfach schrecklich, 37°-50° im Windows und in Spielen 50°-70°.
Benchmark kann man knicken da temp einfach steigt. 
Habe mehrfach Paste und Position getauscht, ohne Besserung.
Hat jemand auch Stress mit dem Eisbär.
Wasser ist drin und Pumpe läuft. 
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## janni851 (11. Dezember 2019)

Das liegt nicht an der Eisbaer, sondern am Ryzen. Die Temperaturen sind vollkommen normal, schau mal im Sammelthread zu Ryzen. 

Grüße
Janni851


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkox11 (11. Dezember 2019)

McKing schrieb:


> im Gegensatz zu Intel einfach schrecklich



Was hattest du denn vorher ?


----------



## McKing (11. Dezember 2019)

Vorher i7 6700k und der ging bis 56°.
Nun ja, Ryzen ist Schuld sagt jeder, aber hab mit dem boxed Kühler keine 95°.
Mit der Wakü gehts nach 5 min Stresstest in diese Richtung.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2019)

Das Wasser reagiert auch bei einer AIO  träge und braucht eine Zeit lang bis es heiß ist. Zudem hängt am ende auch alles von der Drehzahl der Lüfter. Im allgemeinem kannst da nicht viel machen. Ist halt so bei den neuen Prozessoren. Wobei Prime95 auch uninteressant ist wenn du keine Anwendungen hast die solch eine Last verursachen.


----------

